# my planted biocube 14



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

well not much of an aquascape lol but i dont mind the natural look. finally got around to take some pics, checkout my site for more pics and some info:

http://www.happyreward.com


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice tank. Very lush growth, thanks for posting. I am thinking about turning my 12 gal nano into a plant tank too.


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah they actually workout pretty good. Just need to fill the back with water to turn the wet/dry into a sump like filter, then cut off a bit on the top so water flows over easily without much surface movement.


----------



## jocky (Jun 24, 2008)

How are you hiding the reactor? In the sump?

Do you think with a tank that heavily stocked, dosing with NO3 would be unnecessary?


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

jocky said:


> How are you hiding the reactor? In the sump?
> 
> Do you think with a tank that heavily stocked, dosing with NO3 would be unnecessary?


in my biocube, in the back there are 3 compartments of about equal size. I put the powerhead co2 reactor in first chamber with sponge over the grill intake as prefilter, so the co2 filled water flows through the entire system. Filter in second (fill it up with bio media + mechanical filter sponge), and heater + water pump in third.

regarding nitrate, i had the same thought, so been testing for nitrate after dosing and i overfeed heavily daily. Yet the nitrate is still nonexistent just after 3 days of dosing, i guess my plants do take up a ton of them since they are all fast growing type.

I am pretty happy with the biocube all in one, the only major issue was the co2 reactor. I tried so many starting from glass diffuser, then bubble ladder, then regular powerhead reactor. None of them worked good in such limited space or looked terrible in the main tank, then finally i tried niko's co2 reactor and wola instant love and it hides perfectly in the back chambers. So the only artificial thing in my main tank is the glass dropchecker.


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

looks great!!!!


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

beautiful tank!


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice looking tank, what kind of stem is that....some rotala?


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

boink said:


> Nice looking tank, what kind of stem is that....some rotala?


yes Rotala Rotundifolia. click my signature to see the plant/fish list.


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice tank. I like these jungle tanks. 
The integrated compartments are great for hiding equipment. Even though, in your tank, you would hide anything


----------



## kcrossley (Mar 25, 2010)

newguy said:


> well not much of an aquascape lol but i dont mind the natural look. finally got around to take some pics, checkout my site for more pics and some info:
> 
> http://www.happyreward.com


Awesome tank! Nice job newguy. Here's mine so far: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/103576-29-gallon-biocube-journal.html


----------



## kcrossley (Mar 25, 2010)

newguy said:


> I am pretty happy with the biocube all in one, the only major issue was the co2 reactor. I tried so many starting from glass diffuser, then bubble ladder, then regular powerhead reactor. None of them worked good in such limited space or looked terrible in the main tank, then finally i tried niko's co2 reactor and wola instant love and it hides perfectly in the back chambers. So the only artificial thing in my main tank is the glass dropchecker.


Where can you get Niko's CO2 reactor?

UPDATE:
I found it.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

Good looking tank, this would be a good tank for cherries, lots of hiding places


----------



## newguy (Mar 18, 2006)

xJaypex said:


> Good looking tank, this would be a good tank for cherries, lots of hiding places


thanks guys, funny you mentioned cherries, bought about 20 cherry red shrimps, now they are ALL OVER the place, must be hundreds. And some of them are huge, i never seen cherry red shrimps that big!! Is there such thing as a shrimp infestation?


----------



## kcrossley (Mar 25, 2010)

Where did you get them?


----------

